

SocialRay.org: Open source Professional Network (Python/Django). - jeswin
http://www.socialray.org

======
jeswin
Code is a little crufty, from 2006-07. But we are fixing stuff, hopefully
others will join in.

Some features (Solr Search, Chat, Resume Conversion/Indexing) on the demo-site
aren't turned on yet.

If anyone needs help with the code, email me jeswinpk(agilehead.com)

------
interesse
The "About Socialray" link is dead

